# Salomon villain vs assassin vs capita doa. :d



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The Assassin is stiffer than the Villain otherwise very similar.
At 160lbs are you want to go fast, I would recommend 153 or a little longer.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Villain is a super fun all mt capable park deck, but if your not doing much jibbing and like to bomb I'd be looking at the Assassin or DOA. Haven't rode either of those two yet (I picked up a 15 DOA for this season) but they should be fairly similar. Based on specs and profile shape I'd say go DOA for better performance on hardpack or Assassin for better performance in pow.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

speedjason said:


> The Assassin is stiffer than the Villain otherwise very similar.
> At 160lbs are you want to go fast, I would recommend 153 or a little longer.


Any thoughts about whether the villain will be too soft for me?




Brewtown said:


> Villain is a super fun all mt capable park deck, but if your not doing much jibbing and like to bomb I'd be looking at the Assassin or DOA. Haven't rode either of those two yet (I picked up a 15 DOA for this season) but they should be fairly similar. Based on specs and profile shape I'd say go DOA for better performance on hardpack or Assassin for better performance in pow.


Cheers. I'm leaning toward an assassin... unsure whether 153 or 155?
If I can get a villain for cheap i'll go for that though. Given that i'm possibly selling the board later on to get a season board I should probs go on the cheap.

Having said that... I feel like an assassin or doa is the more appropriate all round board if I was to keep one for my season?

Also wondering if the villain may be more fun around the piste/sidehits/park than the stiffer assassin/doa


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

In your OP you mentioned you like to bomb and don't jib much, that tells me you want more of an all mt board. Sure the villain could work, but it's not ideal based on your original description. 

If you can get a good deal on the villain and you plan on doing a full season next year I'd consider grabbing one and then adding a 2nd board in the off season. Choosing a board is all about trade offs. If you want something playful get the villain, just be prepared to sacrifice some speed and stability. Boards like the assassin and doa will do everything well but nothing great. This is why seasoned riders have different boards for different purposes, otherwise you will just have to decide what you are willing to compromise.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Any thoughts about whether the villain will be too soft for me?


I would say if you like bombing and hard carving, the villain is gonna be too soft. I weight 145 and I can carve beyond the limit of a 150 villain very easily.
I recently bought the assassin 153. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

From what I heard Villain got a tad stiffer this year. Still softer then Assassin, but very capable. On the other hand I ride aggressive park on an assassin. Then take it off piste just popping 180s over slow signs and such. Its just a fun board. Im sure the villain is the same just a little softer? 

cant speak for capita


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Honestly I felt like DOA was had an overall better board than the Assassin and the newer flex of the Villain kind of sucks.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

and the winner is salomon sabotage


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Can't wait to try it out.





Brewtown said:


> This is why seasoned riders have different boards for different purposes, otherwise you will just have to decide what you are willing to compromise.


The problem with this even is that if you set out with a powder board for the day you're stuck when your crew wanna run through the park on the way down etc. So an "all mountain" board can seem preferential. Especially for a 1-week trip where I have to fly there.



Rotcoddam411 said:


> From what I heard Villain got a tad stiffer this year. Still softer then Assassin, but very capable. On the other hand I ride aggressive park on an assassin. Then take it off piste just popping 180s over slow signs and such. Its just a fun board. Im sure the villain is the same just a little softer?
> 
> cant speak for capita





Nivek said:


> Honestly I felt like DOA was had an overall better board than the Assassin and the newer flex of the Villain kind of sucks.


Thanks everyone.
I've decided on the salomon assassin as I have found a great deal...
£210 instead of £380!
I really need some guidance with sizes:

Thinking either 153, 155 or 158.

I'm edging towards the 153 because I feel it would be more nimble (+ fun) but part of me thinks that this will be too small and i'll regret it. Boot size 9-9.5US
Got to buy by tomorrow so any help much appreciated :hairy:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd go 155 for you, more capable everywhere outside of the park, so you'd more likely keep it in your quiver for next year and add a dedicated play board.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

weight?


10char


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> weight?
> 
> 
> 10char



hi, was in here somewhere but about 160lbs... 165lbs if I've been greedy
thnx


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

seconded on the 155


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Decade190 said:


> The problem with this even is that if you set out with a powder board for the day you're stuck when your crew wanna run through the park on the way down etc. So an "all mountain" board can seem preferential. Especially for a 1-week trip where I have to fly there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

Just wondered where you got the Assassin at that price?


----------

